

Arduino + Coffeescript + Google Calendar == Remote-controlled Thermostat - rellik
http://hot-or-not.plainlystated.com/

======
joezydeco
Am I reading these graphs wrong, or is his project totally not working?

~~~
rellik
joezydeco, what seems off? the blue line is the setting, and the orange line
is the actual temperature. the setting changes periodically (based on a google
calendar, linked on the right), and the actual temperature rises until about 1
degree over the setting, when the AC kicks in.

~~~
joezydeco
Yeah I guess it's just a little disorienting when

1) Your temperature reading is much finer in scale than the target temperature
can be, so it looks like the error is much larger than it is.

2) You're cooling, not heating, so temperatures can float upward on their own
and cooling is what is bringing the temperature reading down.

I'd be curious to see the actual on/off time of your A/C versus the input
reading. Are you using PID control at all or is this too large a system to
control like that?

~~~
rellik
thanks for the feedback.

1) The target temperature actually is subject to change as often as I take a
temperature reading, but it just happens to alternate between a few predefined
(in google calendar) states. I could make that line smaller/faded/etc to make
the actual temp stand out a bit more

2) true :) is the name of the project confusing, since it's currently cool-or-
not ?

What would you like to see with regards to the on/off time vs. the
temperature? I was thinking about a faded background highlight when the HVAC
was on (blue for AC, red for heat). Is there something more that would be
interesting?

